# gigging flounder



## flatliner (Apr 16, 2007)

:beer: Just wondering if its legal to gig flounder in Va.?


----------



## Flattieman (Jun 16, 2004)

It is legal to gig flounders in Virginia,but the shallow water is not very abundant.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Also very difficult to throw one back that's less than legal.


----------



## Drum point (Apr 12, 2007)

you don't need to gig them just send flounder pounder !!!!!!!!   :--|


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

go to NC to gig...pea island used to be really good...go with some that can show you...can't put a short back that has a hole in its head...


----------



## flatliner (Apr 16, 2007)

Not a novice at giging flat fish. Was just interested in trying some Texas tactics. I just like to stay within the law. :fishing:


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Here is a link to the VA regs.
http://www.mrc.state.va.us/recreational.shtm
I did not see Gigging Flounder in the non hook and line section. I could have missed it.


----------



## flatliner (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks for the info Digger!


----------



## whocares40 (Nov 4, 2003)

*Reg*

4 VAC 20-620-50. MINIMUM SIZE LIMITS.


A. The minimum size for Summer Flounder harvested by commercial fishing gear shall be 14 inches, total length.

B. The minimum size of Summer Flounder harvested by recreational fishing gear, including but not limited to hook and line, rod and reel, spear and gig, shall be 18 ½ inches, total length, except that the minimum size of Summer Flounder harvested in the Potomac River tributaries shall be the same as established by the Potomac River Fisheries Commission for the mainstem Potomac River. 

C. Length shall be measured in a straight line from tip of nose to tip of tail.

D. It shall be unlawful for any person to possess any Summer Flounder smaller than the designated minimum size limit.

E. Nothing in this chapter shall prohibit the landing of Summer Flounder in Virginia that were legally harvested in the Potomac River


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

I have never spear fished but how do you make sure it is 18.5 inches. Only go after ones that are atleast 20in?????? Not trying to soud dumb but how can you make sure. And then do you just throw back a flounder with 4 punctures through its entire body?


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

justinfisch01 said:


> I have never spear fished but how do you make sure it is 18.5 inches. Only go after ones that are atleast 20in?????? Not trying to soud dumb but how can you make sure. And then do you just throw back a flounder with 4 punctures through its entire body?


estimate the distance between the eyes...gigging at night is most popular and then the light shines over the flounder, two distinct glints of reflected light can be seen...these are the eyes...i never gig anything with less than an inch between the glints of light and last year i was never wrong...this year i might have to up it to an inch and a half...


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

ask4fish has the rule of thumb down pat...works until you get a crosseyed flattie...go with someone that knows if you can...they will be the best teacher...


----------



## jwconnelly (Jan 27, 2007)

I currently live in VA but grew up on a little island in south texas. Growing up we used to go flounder gigging all the time. I have never cought a flounder on a fishing pole until I got here in VA. Most people I talk to about this thought I was crazy. I know back home you can go just about anywhere to go gigging. When I was a kid we used to wait until the big tankers would go through the channel and jump on our dirtbikes and when the water was pulled out we would drive fast with a net and scoop up the flounder. That was the easiest way to do it.


----------

